# Vegas baby, Vegas.



## Matt Man

Hope to meet some new folks at the show this weekend. Anyone going?
It's the Reptile Super Show @ the Convention Center


----------



## Westicles

Matt Man said:


> Hope to meet some new folks at the show this weekend. Anyone going?
> It's the Reptile Super Show @ the Convention Center


I so wish I could! I was actually in Vegas A few months ago on vacation and absolutely loved it! Got to see Skid Row and The Scorpions in concert, Pawn Stars store, Rogue Toys, took a trip to the Grand Canyon. Really cool area. Sorry, that had absolutely nothing to do with your question

Reactions: Like 1


----------

